# My '90 Stanza idles fine but bogs down under load



## augstr613 (Sep 7, 2005)

I just bought a '90 Stanza. The trany did not work when I bought it but the mechanic I bought it from said the engine ran great. He took some of the parts off like the air cleaner and some of the vacuum lines. I took it home and put a battery in it and started the engine, it bogged down above idle. The mechanic told me it was probably the vacuum lines he had taken off that made it do that.

I put another trany in and the engine still idles fine. When I give it some gas, the engine seems to want to bog down. This is since I put all of the parts back on except the air cleaner and lines. Also, I did not find where the hose on top of the trany goes. What could make this engine do this?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

augstr613 said:


> I just bought a '90 Stanza. The trany did not work when I bought it but the mechanic I bought it from said the engine ran great. He took some of the parts off like the air cleaner and some of the vacuum lines. I took it home and put a battery in it and started the engine, it bogged down above idle. The mechanic told me it was probably the vacuum lines he had taken off that made it do that.
> 
> I put another trany in and the engine still idles fine. When I give it some gas, the engine seems to want to bog down. This is since I put all of the parts back on except the air cleaner and lines. Also, I did not find where the hose on top of the trany goes. What could make this engine do this?


Check the air intake boot for cracks or if its popped off one end or the other.
I would suggest pulling it off and examining it . Bend it it all around to make sure there is no hidden cracks.


----------



## augstr613 (Sep 7, 2005)

ALSET said:


> Check the air intake boot for cracks or if its popped off one end or the other.
> I would suggest pulling it off and examining it . Bend it it all around to make sure there is no hidden cracks.



Thank you for this suggestion. While I was checking that out, I found a small vacuum line disconnected. It comes out of the small round saucer looking item on top of the feul canister near the master cylinder. I can't find where that goes. Do you happen to know where that goes? I believe that may be my problem if the canister is not getting the vacuum it needs.


----------

